# Salmon Oil... liquid vs. pill form



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been using the Wild Grizzly Salmon Oil for the kids... and am just about out. I would love to order it in Canada... but I can't find it. So I'm thinking of switching over to pill form. 

I have two questions...

1) How many pills would I give if I currently give 3 tbsp. of the liquid

2) Do I have to prick the pills with a needle?

I've heard that you need to prick the pills b/c they will not open in the stomach... but if they open in "our" stomachs (which are even less acidic than a dogs) then that doesn't make sense does it??


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*Why are you using the salmon oil ????*
*Someone once told me to stop the fish oil*
*and put them on coconut oil it was better.*

*I had my girl on fish oil formula called ( well Coat ) by Wellness*
*to make her coat soft and shiny.*

*After 5 month I took her off it.*
*Now I am thinking about putting her on Coconut oil*
*they say it is a lot better for them.*

*Just what I have herd from people*


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm interested in any responses you get as I use the Grizzly Salmon Oil. I used to use the pill form but did not see a difference in itching or coat which I have on the oil.


----------



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

I am not sure you want to use coconut oil

"
Coconuts are high in saturated fats, and consumption of coconut oil is associated with hypertension, although consumption of coconut flesh itself is inversely related to hypertension.[5] Blood tests performed on rats showed improved measures of heart disease (lowering triglycerides and low-density lipoprotein and raising high-density lipoprotein) when compared to rats fed copra; uprocessed coconut oil also prevented _in vitro_ oxidation of low-density lipoproteins.[6] A study of Polynesian populations that consumed mainly coconut meat found that increased consumption of coconut was associated with significantly higher levels of serum cholesterol but this was not associated with higher rates of death due to heart attacks and other forms of cardiovascular disease.[7]
Reducing the consumption of coconut oil and replacing a portion of it with polyunsaturated fats resulted in changes to blood cholesterol levels that are associated with a reduced the risk of cardiovascular diseases

Here is a link to fish oil, sounds much better than coconut oil
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_oil


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I use Wild Salmon oil pills and buy them from Costco. The coating and/or pill contains vitamin E so its "balanced". I give one pill with each meal. I used to buy Urban Wolf Wild fish oil capsules which cost me $32 for something like 150 capsules and when I went to Costco and compared labels the active ingredients (I think DHA and EPA) where the exact same amounts. The Urban wolf instructions for a dog the size of Pippa (68-70 lbs) was 2- 3 capsules per day.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried coconut oil as it was recommended by Whole Dog Journal, but it didn't do anything for Augie. I switched back to fish oil and at least for Augie it works better (shiny, soft coat and less itching).


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I've used coconut oil and fish oil both. Didn't notice any difference on either of them, although the dogs all loved them both. I found the liquid salmon oil easier to deal with than capsules. But I can't help you with doses or amounts, sorry.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I tried pure coconut oil as well for a short time but I think it was pretty calorie laden because it was during the time I was using it that Pippa packed on the pounds. She loved it though. Too much gave her loose stools though.

I have also used a liquid oil called "Shi-Emp" (I buy it at Global) and it's a blend of Omega 3, 6 & 9 and contains coconut oil as well as fish oil. If you want to get the benefits of both oils, this might be a good one to try.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! I was planning on getting the pills from Costco... so I'll look for a Wild Salmon one. Hopefully they are a good price... Costco usually is good!!


----------

